# 2006 Platinum Hobbies RC Challenge



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

RC Racing comes full bore to the Buckeye State as Platinum Hobbies will host the first Platinum Hobbies RC Challenge featuring the US Pan Car Championships March 17-19. This is a great race for those of you who aren't out at the Nats in CA. Here is the information:

Dates: March 17-19 
Place: Platinum Hobbies and Raceway 
Classes: 

10th stock pan 
10th modified pan 
12th stock pan 
12th modified pan 
10th stock touring (exhibition) 
10th modified touring (exhibition) 
10th 19T touring (exhibition) 
10th NASCAR stock 
10th NASCAR 19T 
10th NASCAR modified 
12th NASCAR stock 
12th NASCAR modified 

(That's right folks we are offering ALL those classes this weekend) 

Rules: ROAR rules (not a ROAR sanctioned event so membership is not required) Battery max 3800 mAh IB, IP, Epic and GP (no 4200s or 4300s) NO LIPOS, and Brushless can run in the modified road course class provided that the motor you are running is commercially available as of January 1 2006 and ABSOLUTELY NO BRUSHLESS IN THE MODIFIED OVAL CLASSES


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey anybody got any questions on this one?


----------



## Goetz Chris D. (Jul 25, 2004)

Is this the same weekend that World of Hobbies is putting on their "Big Race in March"?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Unfortunately yes. That I did not realize when I set the date with Ameena and Vince that that event was on that weekend. I will talk to them about possibly moving to the next weekend. Stay tuned...


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

I just got an email from the folks at Platinum and we are still on for March 10-12. They have been promoting this as much as they can so we are sticking with this date


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

Any other questions?

http://uspancarchamps.proboards52.com


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

http://www.wheretoracerc.com/event.php?Search=Events&EventID=134 online entry


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

bump the race has been moved to March 17-19


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

uspancarchamps said:


> bump the race has been moved to March 17-19


Thanks to BSR Racing Tires and Team Losi for signing on for this event


----------



## onefastdude (Nov 6, 2002)

Allright now, who is in for this event?


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

You guys all talk about how fast you are...here's a chance to prove it


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

bump to the top the race is this weekend!


----------



## uspancarchamps (Mar 16, 2004)

This is a good race for those of you who aren't in CA for the Carpet Nationals. Got some real hot shoes from Platinum talkin a lot of junk goin into this weekend


----------

